# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Installation & Upgrades > [ubuntu] [8.04->8.10] Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0"

## zackiv31

I've upgraded two of my boxes from 8.04 to 8.10 and am getting the following error on both:

Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0"

I know it's some type of video/X11 error, but how do I fix it?  Whenever I open anything graphical it prints out that message, and its rather annoying


BTW: both machines I've done this on are dual screens, and both have NVIDIA cards and drivers

----------


## lores

Same problem here. Nvidia and xinerama.

----------


## JoHandsum

I'm also getting this error on a fresh install of the 64 bit version of 8.10.  Also, when I try to enable any of the Compiz stuff from the Appearance Preferences/Visual Effects screen I get a error dialog that says "The Composite extension is not available".  I have 2 LCD panels using Xinerama that I configued using the nvidia-settings utility.

----------


## lores

Well, then it is prolly at least not the fault of nVidia, because I configured the displays manually via xorg.conf (aparently, nv-settinggs' xinerama did not work for me).

PS I was getting the exact error as well after upgrading as now, after fresh installation.

----------


## gus_393

JoHandsum, 

your problem there has nothing to do with RandR. You need to enable the composite extension in your xorg.conf file. In general, if you want compiz, your basically going to have to go with twinview ( and not xinerama) from my experience. Maybe that has changed, but it definitely used to be that way when I tried it. There are a host of issues that pop up when using compiz on a dual-head, dual-display setup (I wont go into them, some of them I`ve never found a solution for). My suggestion is to not even bother, if you have a dual display, its likely for productivity, and the extra bells and whistles arent really adding much are they.

Hope that puts you at ease about the "error" (I get it too, and its obviously some quirk to do with X11). Hope the above gives you some help.

oh and last but not least, from my experience, the NVIDIA utility is garbage and you best do the xorg.conf editing by hand. Try it out yourself. You can make changes in the GUI that dont all "stick" and it doesnt even show all the important settings/extensions and what have you. In fact, I`m no unix mastermind, but in general, i`ve found that if you dont know how to edit the config by hand, you probably shouldnt be doing it most of the time (my two cents).

----------


## lores

Hello again.

I'm posting my xorg.conf, as it provides both - functional xinerama and compiz. NVidia utility did not work for me, so I've written it by hand. It includes also the important entry 


```
Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

which might me especially helpful for You (I can remember having had Your issue a long time ago).

However, I have been testing this config just for one day now, and I keep getting the error message "Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0"." (sometimes it appears doubled) when opening nearly anything (from the terminal), if not everything. Anyway, I don't know if it implies any malfunctionality, because I use just the basic compiz and no games or 3D-intensive apps whatsoever.

Post any results!



```

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@vernadsky)  Thu Jun  5 09:26:53 UTC 2008

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Module"
	Load		"glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
    Option         "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"
    Option         "Buttons" "7"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"
    Option         "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
    Option         "Sensitivity" "1.3"
    Option         "Resolution" "800"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "BenQ FP93GP"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "HP LP1965"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"
    Option         "NoLogo" "1"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024_60 1280x1024_60"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## gus_393

just in relation to what lores said, I know this might be obvious, but I thought I would make it explicit that odds are you cant just copy and paste that config for your own use.

please note that he set the screen metamodes explicitly aswell as the montior refresh rates (you should probably set these in line with your own, or else use auto-detect for the metamodes). Also, there is the possible annoyance that he also set the mouse sensitivity and what have you. Im just pointing this out because I`m willing to bet someone might just blindly copy it over and experience issues.

my experience has been that you cant properly enable composite while running xinerama. The config above, from what I can gather (and i`m no expert) isnt even running xinerama (in actuality) because people have told me that twinview over-rides whatever you set for xinerama.

I have noticed for myself that whenever I disable xinerama with twinview enabled, that I get two seperate gnome desktop bars on each screen (that is I can use them as one, but I have double the task bars). So I usually leave it on aswell, but again, I`m told its not actually running xinerama (which to my understanding is basically just a glorified way to have two completely seperate x screens that can share a mouse pointer, and not much else).

anyway, all that said (hopefully in protection of newcomers from bashing their xorg.conf), I would greatly like to hear if anyone finds out about the randr error.

My suggestion, if someone has the time, would be to report it to the bug tracker. I`ll do it myself when I have the time to go through it, but that wont be for a little while.

----------


## lores

You're right, Gus, but I should've pasted just the relevant part of my xorg.conf - my bad. Anyway, one should always try to understand what EACH LINE means + make a backup before any modification...

From what I've just tested I can say that extended compiz desk-effects work for me just great, though I ordinarily use the standard ones. I can't really say what the matter with this error message is, as I can't seem to observe any setbacks. Additionally, Phun is working fine as well, and I currently don't use any other gfx-apps.

According to the config - I've two LCDs which I'm using as one extended wide-display, i. e. I've shared bars, windows, mouse etc. for both monitors (and one window can span both of them simultaneously). This did not work for me until I enabled xinerama in xorg.conf, so I kept thinking I was actually using xrama  :Smile:  .

Another thing is - when I $gedit or $sudo gedit, I get one randr error, and when I $gksudo gedit (which is usually the case), I get this error twice (instantly two e-messages). So, this is surely strictly connected with just thee gfx-srv. Also, I certainly can't run xrandr - when I try, I get 

```
Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
RandR extension missing
```

, yet I don't really miss it, so...  :Smile: 

Hope it helps one.

----------


## Blaze33

I had the same issue after the upgrade Ubuntu 8.04 -> 8.10.
I solved it by disabling Xinerama in xorg.conf . I have an ati card.

This seems to be an already documented (but unsolved) bug : here. (I wrote the last message).

I don't know if you can use your dual-screen display without Xinerama (don't have one) but this could be a solution.

----------


## Pahalial

I'm also experiencing this error, but as others have mentioned it's of little consequence to me - Compiz was kinda nice but I didn't really use any of it (apart from some keyboard shortcuts I can recreate elsewhere.)

That said - is there any way to permanently suppress this error? For example one of the in-house development tools is wxWidgets-based and causes this error every time it starts, which gets old fast.

----------


## C-free

Same issue, not a major hurdle, but it was just great using Compiz - managing research on multiple topics, with a few hundred tabs, 20+ pdfs. 

Sweet times. Anyone tried using Nvidia's 180.06 beta?

----------


## mlapaglia

I'm currently using the new beta drivers. They are mmm mmm good for a geforce go 7600 user (no more artifacts) and also on my 8600gts.

I need xinerama though, because I have one screen rotated 90 degrees, while the other is unmodified.

Twinview doesn't allow a monitor to be rotated, but xinerama doesn't allow compiz to run (no xgl in intrepid  :Sad:  ).

Any help?

----------


## andyba

I'm having the same problem on dual monitor system:
Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0" 
And I feel that some GUI is slower than it was in 8.04. 
I had to remove all the kde 4 applications because they were too slow.

----------


## UltraAnders

I had this error on my fresh install of Ibex until I changed from using a separate X session for each monitor to using TwinView. This also got Compiz working, without me even having to add the lines I did under Hardy, i.e.


```
Section "Extensions"
	Option		"Composite"	"Enable"
EndSection
```

and in the Section "Screen":


```
Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
```

Here is my xorg, hopefully it's of use to someone. *Note:* this has custom resolutions defined for my HDTV.


```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@palmer)  Mon Nov  3 08:46:46 UTC 2008

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "WYT MNT-DIGITAL19W"
    HorizSync       31.5 - 80.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    ModeLine       "1208x679_60" 74.600 1208 1344 1416 1640 679 714 726 758 -hsync -vsync
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"
    #################################################################
    # Added so that 1208x679_60 is deemed a valid resolution for my
    # HD TV. 1208x679_60 resolution corrects for overscan.
    Option         "ModeValidation"      "NoDFPNativeResolutionCheck"
    Option         "ExactModeTimingsDVI" "True"
    Option         "RenderAccel"         "True"
    #################################################################
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1440x900_75 +1208+0, DFP-1: 1208x679_60 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

----------


## samrat1985

Dunno if this thread is still on

Just disable 'xinerama' in xorg.conf! At least it works for me. No errors now.

----------


## chrisamiller

> Just disable 'xinerama' in xorg.conf! At least it works for me. No errors now.


In order to use multiple monitors, with only one of the monitors rotated, you have to use Xinerama.

----------


## Kareeser

So if I understand correctly, there's no "best of both worlds" configuration? You can either have xinerama on (with monitor rotation, separate X screens, etc), or off (and allow compositing and compiz).

Seems like a neat little hole that could eventually be fixed...

----------


## lores

Well, in my case, it's just the error message - after I enable xinerama for extended dualhead, I keep getting it, but everything works perfectly anyway  :Smile:  .

----------


## cuz

I don't know if this will help, but I just discovered (through the documentation) that the "Rotate" option conflicts with XRandRRotation. Removing the xorg.conf "Rotate" option now allows RANDR to work. Now I just have to figure out how to rotate it on startup...

----------


## smartmeister

> ow I just have to figure out how to rotate it on startup...


open the nvidia x-server settings with root permission (sudo nvidia-settings) and go to "X Server Display Configuration". In order to be able to rotate each monitor individually, you will have to set the configuration to "separate x screen". If you want to be able to drag windows between both monitors, then also enable Xinerama (unfortunately you can't use compiz with Xinerama enabled).

After you have done this, save the new configuration; now it's time to manually edit the config file.

Open the xorg.conf file whatever editor you prefer (sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf)

You should see two sections labaled "Monitor"; choose whichever monitor you wish to rotate (it should heopfully give you a model name or something, otherwise you just have to guess). Then add the following lines at the end of the section:

Option "RandRotate" "on"
Option "Rotate" "CCW"

You can either rotate the monitor clockwise or counterclockwise, just enter CW, or CCW in the second line.

After you finish this, save you xorg.conf and restart the xserver, and one of the monitors should be in portrait mode.

 :Popcorn:

----------


## soyatti

i had the same issue on debian.
it was fixed by switching from Xinerama to TwinView (i have nvidia dual-head card).

----------


## MobiusJedi

Interesting. I have xinerama enabled with separate x on monitor and tv, but I only get 'Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0"' when I open applications/files from terminal... (This is on a fresh install of 8.10)

----------


## pneaveill

Is this still active?

Not sure how to fix the problem, but can replicate the problem in Ubuntu 10.04 w/ dual head nvidia



```
Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
RandR extension missing
```

but, when I attempt to run startupmanager from command line or system > admin I get this:



```
startupmanager
Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
RandR extension missing
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/sbin/startupmanager", line 54, in <module>
    main()
  File "/usr/sbin/startupmanager", line 51, in main
    SumGui()
  File "/usr/share/startupmanager/gtk_frontend.py", line 166, in __init__
    self.resolution = utils.get_resolution()
  File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/bootconfig/utils.py", line 159, in get_resolution
    return matches.group(1) + 'x' + matches.group(2)
AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'group'
```

----------


## pneaveill

bump?

----------


## artichoke

> i had the same issue on debian.
> it was fixed by switching from Xinerama to TwinView (i have nvidia dual-head card).


Which is fine unless the fact that TwinView can't rotate individual screens is a problem, in which case your only option is to use Xinerama, which clashes with RandR (and Composite!) which then causes these annoying

   Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".

messages to be vomited on to the commandline.

----------


## David Alfonso

I'm experiencing the same problem with a GF7100GS nvidia card and also can't run "startupmanager". Nevertheless, as someone suggested, if I use TwinView it seems to work correctly (I don't know if Compiz works as I don't use it).

----------


## JasonFWard

I'm getting the error 


> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".


 too.  But only after I enabled a 3rd monitor on a 2nd video card.

However, I have what I think might be a related problem.  Several programs (Virtualbox, Skype, Aisleriot Solitaire, NX client, most RDP clients (but not all), Semantik and many others) cause my X to restart when they have the mouse pointer travel over their window.

Any ideas?

----------


## chrisamiller

You're going to want to take a look at this bug, which has affected a number of people using Xinerama and Maverick:
https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/650539

Specifically, you're going to want to install this patched version of xorg-xserver until such time as the bugfix makes it into the ubuntu repos.
https://launchpad.net/~jared-bunting...xserver-650539

----------


## JasonFWard

GREAT!  Thanks, I can now use VirtualBox  :Smile:

----------


## JasonFWard

> You're going to want to take a look at this bug, which has affected a number of people using Xinerama and Maverick:
> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/650539
> 
> Specifically, you're going to want to install this patched version of xorg-xserver until such time as the bugfix makes it into the ubuntu repos.
> https://launchpad.net/~jared-bunting...xserver-650539


So this was going to be fixed, was it ever fixed?  And if so, how do I make the fix work in 11.10

----------


## MAFoElffen

> So this was going to be fixed, was it ever fixed?  And if so, how do I make the fix work in 11.10


They thought they had a fix... then it was and is still there. In the process of that, the original bug was close = fix released.  Rather than reopen a closed claim (Which is ???, never seen one reopened) they opened a new bug(link near bottom of the old one in someones post.) which is still open, active and current as of 4 weeks ago(?)

----------


## Bashar "

many years later and version and this issue still exists on Xinerama

anybody have a fix for it on 11.10 ?

----------


## Schmoo

FYI This is still an issue with 12.04 (and preventing me from switching my last workstation to Ubuntu Primary)

/G.

----------


## wayward4now

Let's see. it's now June 1, 2012 10:09 PM. Do you know where your RANDR is?  :LOL:  
I don't. And it's still broken. This is wayyyyy toooo sad.  :Sad:  Ric

----------


## WACOMalt

Ugh. Nvidia... 

While I love your cards you never cease to amaze me with your lack of care for linux.

Anyways, add me to the list of this issue's victims. Ubuntu 12.04 fresh install.

----------


## chkneater

I can't believe this problem still exists even now, AND the thread is still open, which means many people are obviously having this problem, including me!

I recently did an UPDATE after a fresh install of AV5 and started getting the 'missing RANDR extension' BS ever since.  It has completely mucked up my desktop, preventing icons from being placed or used on it, and it's making compiz more like comPISS. Only Openbox window manager can be used (which I do actually like, but still...), no compiz, and no window themes like Emerald can be used, which also prevents me from changing small things, like the colors of buttons so that I can actually see them!

This is a retarded issue, and I mean as in late and backwards, not genetic.  There are easily at least ten to twenty threads just like this, WITH NO SOLUTIONS!!

This problem extends all the way from 8.04 to 10.10 AV6.  Has anyone found anything on Launchpad because this forum is not helping here.

----------

